# Brittany Ferry Portsmouth to Santander.



## sennen523

Hi All,

We are on the Brittany Ferries, Cap Finistere Portsmouth to Santander on 12th Feb. We haven't been on this ferry route before as we usually drive through France.

Can anyone give us any good tips and things to be aware of ? 

Thanks,
Al.
sennen523.


----------



## Penquin

You cannot run your fridge on board so precool to the maximum on EHU before driving to the port, freeze milk bottles 3/4 full of water and put them in the fridge. DO NOT OPEN THE FRIDGE.

The frozen water will keep everything inside OK, make sure you fill the freezer space as full as possible with e.g bacon, sausages if you want them for arrival - the fuller it is the longer it will stay really cold.

We did that in a very hot July and everything was quite OK - even the fresh (unfrozen) milk was perfectly OK.

If anyone gets at all seasick, make sure they start taking e.g. Stugeron, at least 2 hours before boarding, the current forecast is for 18kph Southerly winds - so thy boat may be going up and down.....

Make sure you leave as much space as you can get away with around the vehicle, just in case, and makes sure the handbrake is on HARD, some people leave in gear too, but I never have......

Do not switch the alarm on, it will be activated by any boat movement and will drain the battery - they tell you not to use the alarms for that reason. Bump starting is not a good option.......

Dave


----------



## readyforoff

Get yourselves an early front lounge seat for whale watching :wink: Apart from that as Dave says.....Best way to go but just too expensive for regular trippers...John


----------



## amydan

Take plenty of food fresh or frozen with you onboard. the price of food and the place you eat it on top floor salad bar open to the elements and the dog walk and kennels is a sham that is unless you eat in the A La Carte restaurant very expensive and all french menu. There are microwave ovens onboard for you to cook your own food.


----------



## Mike48

No kettle in club class cabins on Cap Finistere.


----------



## aldra

The dog walk and kennels whilst not ideal at least you can have your dog with you as long as you forgo sleep

Having said that I'm not in a hurry to repeat the trip without a dog cabin

But if no dog I would think the trip is fine, the food typical ferry, although if booked in advance more than passible, cheaper if booked through CClub

If you don't have the time to drive down and back as part of your holiday

It's a good option

Aldra


----------



## onnilucky

Not much help to you over there but be aware that the last mile of the M275 into the Portsmouth Continetal ferry port is 40 MPH at the moment.
Don't want you to come back to a ticket.


----------



## Penquin

oh yes and Santander is very *UNFRIENDLY* to motorhomes from my memory - they want you out of the town as rapidly as they can and will not allow you to park there.....

you are allowed to use the paying car parks for a short while I believe but are not permitted to go anywhere into the town.....

Dave


----------



## Mike48

Penquin said:


> oh yes and Santander is very *UNFRIENDLY* to motorhomes from my memory - they want you out of the town as rapidly as they can and will not allow you to park there.....
> 
> you are allowed to use the paying car parks for a short while I believe but are not permitted to go anywhere into the town.....
> 
> Dave


On day of departure you can park in the port from 9.30 am on the day of sailing and walk across the road into the town. The route out of Santander has now changed meaning you travel on a dock road parallel to the sea and taken straight out onto a dual carriageway.


----------



## teemyob

*Cap Finistere*

Do not drink the water.

Even if you have a kettle. There is limited power on the ships for the cabins.

TM


----------



## HermanHymer

I have a 2-cup Tefal travelling kettle for such occasions. Can't remember if the boat has English or continental plugpoints. Take along teabags/coffee, coffee creamer powder, sugar and a bottle of water and a picnic. The salads are normally fine at the cafeteria and make a nice supplement to whatever you take along. previous posts have identified some useful post- disembarkation stopovers.


----------



## Penquin

AFAIK all the BF have French style sockets BUT when we tried recently to plug a UK - French adaptor in it would not go..... the socket seems to have the two pins that one would expect of a French socket BUT the earth connection does not seem to tolerate adaptors.

You could certainly plug a two pin only plug in to the socket, but the earth connection and overall shape of the socket seems to prevent you doing more than that...... (probably deliberately to prevent too many appliances being plugged in and thereby slowing the boat down... :lol

Dave


----------



## nicholsong

Dave said(

"(probably deliberately to prevent too many appliances being plugged in and thereby slowing the boat down... Laughing)"

Don't you mean putting up the fuel consumption 5%? :roll: :lol: :lol:

[for non-cogniscenti it is a reference to another topic]

Geoff


----------



## amydan

Brittany ferries boat Pont Aven is far superior to the Cap Finistere with good self service restaurant facilities in a warm environment.


----------



## middman

Hi Sennen

We're on the same crossing, booked into a dog friendly cabin. This is our first trip to Spain with our van, although we went this way several years ago with a caravan. Don't know much about the ship, so the responses are of interest to us too.

Just a note, keep an eye on BF website updates as some sailings have been rescheduled due to the weather recently. 

Middman


----------



## nicholsong

What happens to these dog-friendly cabins if they are under-booked?

Are they booked for unsuspecting aesthmatics? 

P.S. I like dogs, but not on my bed like some dog owners.

Geoff


----------



## Mike48

nicholsong said:


> What happens to these dog-friendly cabins if they are under-booked?
> 
> Are they booked for unsuspecting aesthmatics?
> 
> P.S. I like dogs, but not on my bed like some dog owners.
> 
> Geoff


I've asked this question of Brittany Ferries because there is no way I would use a cabin that has had dogs in it. Apparently these dog cabins are over subscribed and are always full. Irrespective of that they would not put non dog owners in a dog friendly cabin.


----------



## nicholsong

Mike 

Thanks for that info.

but " they would not put non dog owners in a dog friendly cabin."

How do they know? - is there a question on the booking site?

Some 'dog owners', whose dogs sleep outside (only recommended if more than one - loneliness) might not want want to sleep in a 'dog friendly' cabin.

We are allowed to 'borrow' Basia's son's dog (Large Black lab dog)- i.e. they park it with us because they have a small 4th floor flat and we have a large garden.

We leave him in the garden most of the time, except when it is too cold. He sleeps in the lobby, not in the flat.

He is a lovely, good-natured dog and I have got him to walk to 'heel', by voice, which I am sure he enjoys more than pulling on the lead. It is a pity that the younger generation have not been taught how to train dogs.

Geoff


----------



## aldra

Geoff, 

Dog friendly cabins are for dog owners complete with their pet

Dog and owners in the same cabin

Having a dog in the kennel does not mean you are put in a dog friendly cabin without the dog :lol: 

As for empty cabins, no chance they are booked up well in advance, some I'm sure have a season ticket on them 8O 

They are always booked up whenever we have tried for one, I think you need to plan well in advance to be in with a chance

Don't worry about it  

Aldra


----------



## Mike48

nicholsong said:


> Mike
> 
> Thanks for that info.
> 
> but " they would not put non dog owners in a dog friendly cabin."
> 
> How do they know? - is there a question on the booking site?
> 
> Some 'dog owners', whose dogs sleep outside (only recommended if more than one - loneliness) might not want want to sleep in a 'dog friendly' cabin.
> 
> We are allowed to 'borrow' Basia's son's dog (Large Black lab dog)- i.e. they park it with us because they have a small 4th floor flat and we have a large garden.
> 
> We leave him in the garden most of the time, except when it is too cold. He sleeps in the lobby, not in the flat.
> 
> He is a lovely, good-natured dog and I have got him to walk to 'heel', by voice, which I am sure he enjoys more than pulling on the lead. It is a pity that the younger generation have not been taught how to train dogs.
> 
> Geoff


I should re-phrase. What I meant is that dog cabins are allowed to be used solely by owners and their accompanied dogs. If there is no dog then you will not be assigned to a dog cabin.


----------



## sennen523

Hi All,

Thanks for all your posts, much appreciated.

Just noticed that the 7th Feb. (Friday) sailing has been cancelled. Will have to keep our fingers crossed that our sailing will be OK. The contact number for Brittany Ferries is shown as an 0870 number. I have found an 01 number, 01752-227941.

Hopefully we won't need it.

Al,
sennen523.


----------



## nicholsong

sennen523 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all your posts, much appreciated.
> 
> Just noticed that the 7th Feb. (Friday) sailing has been cancelled. Will have to keep our fingers crossed that our sailing will be OK. The contact number for Brittany Ferries is shown as an 0870 number. I have found an 01 number, 01752-227941.
> 
> Hopefully we won't need it.
> 
> Al,
> sennen523.


Cancellation not surprising in light of forecast:-

"Biscay

South veering west 6 to gale 8, increasing severe gale 9 or storm 10. Very rough or high. Rain then squally showers. Moderate or poor"

I would not want to be out in that 

Geoff


----------



## middman

Hi All,

Thanks for all your posts, much appreciated.

Just noticed that the 7th Feb. (Friday) sailing has been cancelled. Will have to keep our fingers crossed that our sailing will be OK. The contact number for Brittany Ferries is shown as an 0870 number. I have found an 01 number, 01752-227941.

Hopefully we won't need it.

Al,

Thanks for the number Sennen. Have been following BF on Twitter -via link from BF website -, they update promptly.The next scheduled sailing out is on Sunday to Bilbao, interesting to see if that goes ahead. 

Middman.


----------



## amydan

If a sailing is cancelled thewill let you know by phone or email well in advance. our sailing was cancelled on the 10th jan had to wait till following week.


----------



## tony_debs

hi with regard to the ship being cancelled,do you get a refund?


----------



## amydan

we got about £28


----------



## teemyob

nicholsong said:


> sennen523 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all your posts, much appreciated.
> 
> Just noticed that the 7th Feb. (Friday) sailing has been cancelled. Will have to keep our fingers crossed that our sailing will be OK. The contact number for Brittany Ferries is shown as an 0870 number. I have found an 01 number, 01752-227941.
> 
> Hopefully we won't need it.
> 
> Al,
> sennen523.
> 
> 
> 
> Cancellation not surprising in light of forecast:-
> 
> "Biscay
> 
> South veering west 6 to gale 8, increasing severe gale 9 or storm 10. Very rough or high. Rain then squally showers. Moderate or poor"
> 
> I would not want to be out in that
> 
> Geoff
Click to expand...

It is Storm Force 10 for later today.


----------



## nicholsong

On the Biscay routes do they put MHs next to 40t trucks?

I have been trying do work out how they can possible restrain the trucks - we used to do it for cars on the Bristol Freighters flying cross-channel, but I doubt the efficacy for trucks.

The reason I say this is that when the ship hits the bottom of a trough the suspension of the truck will compress, maybe onto the stops, and from then on the only compression can be onto the tyres which would tend to flatten(obloid) them and possibly loosening the restraining chains(1mm each trough - lots of troughs to Santander)

Is my reasoning correct?

What tension do they put on the chains for a 40t truck in a Force 10? What tension can the tie-down points take?

I would want a lot of re-assurance (and Insurance - has anyone checked their policy fo damage on a ferry) before I parked my MH next to an HGV going across Biscay.

I think it might be me, rather than the ferry company, cancelling the booking.o And I am a sailor.

Geoff


----------



## 113016

nicholsong said:


> On the Biscay routes do they put MHs next to 40t trucks?
> 
> I have been trying do work out how they can possible restrain the trucks - we used to do it for cars on the Bristol Freighters flying cross-channel, but I doubt the efficacy for trucks.
> 
> The reason I say this is that when the ship hits the bottom of a trough the suspension of the truck will compress, maybe onto the stops, and from then on the only compression can be onto the tyres which would tend to flatten(obloid) them and possibly loosening the restraining chains.
> 
> Is my reasoning correct?
> 
> What tension do they put on the chains for a 40t truck in a Force 10? What tension can the tie-down points take?
> 
> I would want a lot of re-assurance (and Insurance - has anyone checked their policy fo damage on a ferry) before I parked my MH next to an HGV going across Biscay.
> 
> Geoff


Geoff, Bf usually always chain down trucks, they use chain and bottle screws, tightened by hand. Sometimes the chains do drop off, usually due to the trucks trailer loosing some air, and the suspension dropping, then loosening the chain tension.
I have seen this happen many times, and also I have been on a couple of ferry's when this has happened and then the trucks slide around, resulting in considerable damage to the trucks involved.
Not a pretty sight!

edit
I think you will find that the ferry company insure for this, but it must be sorted out with the Load Master prior to unloading!


----------



## nicholsong

Grath said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the Biscay routes do they put MHs next to 40t trucks?
> 
> I have been trying do work out how they can possible restrain the trucks - we used to do it for cars on the Bristol Freighters flying cross-channel, but I doubt the efficacy for trucks.
> 
> The reason I say this is that when the ship hits the bottom of a trough the suspension of the truck will compress, maybe onto the stops, and from then on the only compression can be onto the tyres which would tend to flatten(obloid) them and possibly loosening the restraining chains.
> 
> Is my reasoning correct?
> 
> What tension do they put on the chains for a 40t truck in a Force 10? What tension can the tie-down points take?
> 
> I would want a lot of re-assurance (and Insurance - has anyone checked their policy fo damage on a ferry) before I parked my MH next to an HGV going across Biscay.
> 
> Geoff
> 
> 
> 
> Geoff, Bf usually always chain down trucks, they use chain and bottle screws, tightened by hand. Sometimes the chains do drop off, usually due to the trucks trailer loosing some air, and the suspension dropping, then loosening the chain tension.
> I have seen this happen many times, and also I have been on a couple of ferry's when this has happened and then the trucks slide around, resulting in considerable damage to the trucks involved.
> Not a pretty sight!
> 
> edit
> I think you will find that the ferry company insure for this, but it must be sorted out with the Load Master prior to unloading!
Click to expand...

Graham

Thanks. So I was about right about the chains on trucks.

Do they put the MHs next to the trucks? And do they restrain the MHs and vans, 4WD, cars etc.?

Geoff


----------



## 113016

nicholsong said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the Biscay routes do they put MHs next to 40t trucks?
> 
> I have been trying do work out how they can possible restrain the trucks - we used to do it for cars on the Bristol Freighters flying cross-channel, but I doubt the efficacy for trucks.
> 
> The reason I say this is that when the ship hits the bottom of a trough the suspension of the truck will compress, maybe onto the stops, and from then on the only compression can be onto the tyres which would tend to flatten(obloid) them and possibly loosening the restraining chains.
> 
> Is my reasoning correct?
> 
> What tension do they put on the chains for a 40t truck in a Force 10? What tension can the tie-down points take?
> 
> I would want a lot of re-assurance (and Insurance - has anyone checked their policy fo damage on a ferry) before I parked my MH next to an HGV going across Biscay.
> 
> Geoff
> 
> 
> 
> Geoff, Bf usually always chain down trucks, they use chain and bottle screws, tightened by hand. Sometimes the chains do drop off, usually due to the trucks trailer loosing some air, and the suspension dropping, then loosening the chain tension.
> I have seen this happen many times, and also I have been on a couple of ferry's when this has happened and then the trucks slide around, resulting in considerable damage to the trucks involved.
> Not a pretty sight!
> 
> edit
> I think you will find that the ferry company insure for this, but it must be sorted out with the Load Master prior to unloading!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Graham
> 
> Thanks. So I was about right about the chains on trucks.
> 
> Do they put the MHs next to the trucks? And do they restrain the MHs and vans, 4WD, cars etc.?
> 
> Geoff
Click to expand...

There is a lower deck, down by the bilges, the trucks go down in pairs by a lift. This area is just for trucks, BUT trucks also go on other decks and there is or can be a mix of different vehicles, depending on volume of each type.
I have never seen any other type of vehicle chained down. I don't see how they could do it without damage!
The trucks tend to slide more on wet decks, not forgetting the decks get wet, when loading wet vehicles in the rain.
Outside decks are more prone to sliding trucks!


----------



## bertieburstner

"A La Carte restaurant very expensive and all french menu"

blimey whatever next!!!


----------



## 113016

bertieburstner said:


> "A La Carte restaurant very expensive and all french menu"
> 
> blimey whatever next!!!


Twas FREE for truckers, and as much wine as you want


----------



## nicholsong

Grath said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the Biscay routes do they put MHs next to 40t trucks?
> 
> I have been trying do work out how they can possible restrain the trucks - we used to do it for cars on the Bristol Freighters flying cross-channel, but I doubt the efficacy for trucks.
> 
> The reason I say this is that when the ship hits the bottom of a trough the suspension of the truck will compress, maybe onto the stops, and from then on the only compression can be onto the tyres which would tend to flatten(obloid) them and possibly loosening the restraining chains.
> 
> Is my reasoning correct?
> 
> What tension do they put on the chains for a 40t truck in a Force 10? What tension can the tie-down points take?
> 
> I would want a lot of re-assurance (and Insurance - has anyone checked their policy fo damage on a ferry) before I parked my MH next to an HGV going across Biscay.
> 
> Geoff
> 
> 
> 
> Geoff, Bf usually always chain down trucks, they use chain and bottle screws, tightened by hand. Sometimes the chains do drop off, usually due to the trucks trailer loosing some air, and the suspension dropping, then loosening the chain tension.
> I have seen this happen many times, and also I have been on a couple of ferry's when this has happened and then the trucks slide around, resulting in considerable damage to the trucks involved.
> Not a pretty sight!
> 
> edit
> I think you will find that the ferry company insure for this, but it must be sorted out with the Load Master prior to unloading!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Graham
> 
> Thanks. So I was about right about the chains on trucks.
> 
> Do they put the MHs next to the trucks? And do they restrain the MHs and vans, 4WD, cars etc.?
> 
> Geoff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a lower deck, down by the bilges, the trucks go down in pairs by a lift. This area is just for trucks, BUT trucks also go on other decks and there is or can be a mix of different vehicles, depending on volume of each type.
> I have never seen any other type of vehicle chained down. I don't see how they could do it without damage!
> The trucks tend to slide more on wet decks, not forgetting the decks get wet, when loading wet vehicles in the rain.
> Outside decks are more prone to sliding trucks!
Click to expand...

Graham

Thanks again for info.

I am surprised all vehicles are not restrained in some way. On the (air) car ferries we restrained all vehicles(and some stewardesses :lol: but not the pretty French one - but that is another story :wink

As I remember we did not use turnbuckles but over-centre strainers which were hooked into the nearest chain link which would create sufficient tension. This made the tie-down process quicker.

We did all four wheels. Do the ferries do all wheels on the traction unit and the trailers? OK, maybe not twin wheels on one axle.

Even if my MH were not next to an HGV, I would not be happy if it were next to, say a 10t RV (unrestrained)

Geoff


----------



## sennen523

tony_debs said:


> hi with regard to the ship being cancelled,do you get a refund?


Hi tony_debs,

I phoned Brittany Ferries today about the procedure if the sailing was cancelled. They would offer a £28 voucher or if you cancelled completely, you would get a full refund.

Brittany Ferries would have to declare the sailing cancelled for a refund to apply.

Regards,
Al
sennen523.


----------



## 113016

nicholsong said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the Biscay routes do they put MHs next to 40t trucks?
> 
> I have been trying do work out how they can possible restrain the trucks - we used to do it for cars on the Bristol Freighters flying cross-channel, but I doubt the efficacy for trucks.
> 
> The reason I say this is that when the ship hits the bottom of a trough the suspension of the truck will compress, maybe onto the stops, and from then on the only compression can be onto the tyres which would tend to flatten(obloid) them and possibly loosening the restraining chains.
> 
> Is my reasoning correct?
> 
> What tension do they put on the chains for a 40t truck in a Force 10? What tension can the tie-down points take?
> 
> I would want a lot of re-assurance (and Insurance - has anyone checked their policy fo damage on a ferry) before I parked my MH next to an HGV going across Biscay.
> 
> Geoff
> 
> 
> 
> Geoff, Bf usually always chain down trucks, they use chain and bottle screws, tightened by hand. Sometimes the chains do drop off, usually due to the trucks trailer loosing some air, and the suspension dropping, then loosening the chain tension.
> I have seen this happen many times, and also I have been on a couple of ferry's when this has happened and then the trucks slide around, resulting in considerable damage to the trucks involved.
> Not a pretty sight!
> 
> edit
> I think you will find that the ferry company insure for this, but it must be sorted out with the Load Master prior to unloading!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Graham
> 
> Thanks. So I was about right about the chains on trucks.
> 
> Do they put the MHs next to the trucks? And do they restrain the MHs and vans, 4WD, cars etc.?
> 
> Geoff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a lower deck, down by the bilges, the trucks go down in pairs by a lift. This area is just for trucks, BUT trucks also go on other decks and there is or can be a mix of different vehicles, depending on volume of each type.
> I have never seen any other type of vehicle chained down. I don't see how they could do it without damage!
> The trucks tend to slide more on wet decks, not forgetting the decks get wet, when loading wet vehicles in the rain.
> Outside decks are more prone to sliding trucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Graham
> 
> Thanks again for info.
> 
> We did all four wheels. Do the ferries do all wheels on the traction unit and the trailers?
> 
> Geoff
Click to expand...

Geoff, they chain down the chassis, not the wheels, hence, when the suspension drops, the chains drop off


----------



## nicholsong

Grath said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the Biscay routes do they put MHs next to 40t trucks?
> 
> I have been trying do work out how they can possible restrain the trucks - we used to do it for cars on the Bristol Freighters flying cross-channel, but I doubt the efficacy for trucks.
> 
> The reason I say this is that when the ship hits the bottom of a trough the suspension of the truck will compress, maybe onto the stops, and from then on the only compression can be onto the tyres which would tend to flatten(obloid) them and possibly loosening the restraining chains.
> 
> Is my reasoning correct?
> 
> What tension do they put on the chains for a 40t truck in a Force 10? What tension can the tie-down points take?
> 
> I would want a lot of re-assurance (and Insurance - has anyone checked their policy fo damage on a ferry) before I parked my MH next to an HGV going across Biscay.
> 
> Geoff
> 
> 
> 
> Geoff, Bf usually always chain down trucks, they use chain and bottle screws, tightened by hand. Sometimes the chains do drop off, usually due to the trucks trailer loosing some air, and the suspension dropping, then loosening the chain tension.
> I have seen this happen many times, and also I have been on a couple of ferry's when this has happened and then the trucks slide around, resulting in considerable damage to the trucks involved.
> Not a pretty sight!
> 
> edit
> I think you will find that the ferry company insure for this, but it must be sorted out with the Load Master prior to unloading!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Graham
> 
> Thanks. So I was about right about the chains on trucks.
> 
> Do they put the MHs next to the trucks? And do they restrain the MHs and vans, 4WD, cars etc.?
> 
> Geoff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a lower deck, down by the bilges, the trucks go down in pairs by a lift. This area is just for trucks, BUT trucks also go on other decks and there is or can be a mix of different vehicles, depending on volume of each type.
> I have never seen any other type of vehicle chained down. I don't see how they could do it without damage!
> The trucks tend to slide more on wet decks, not forgetting the decks get wet, when loading wet vehicles in the rain.
> Outside decks are more prone to sliding trucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Graham
> 
> Thanks again for info.
> 
> We did all four wheels. Do the ferries do all wheels on the traction unit and the trailers?
> 
> Geoff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geoff, they chain down the chassis, not the wheels, hence, when the suspension drops, the chains drop off
Click to expand...

Graham

So it is the chassis - different system from ours with cars..

I am learning a lot - thanks.

If I took my MH I think I might restrain mine myself - so if there were a bump with another vehicle I could prove mine had not moved.

Are we having a discussion that has been aired elsewhere or has nobody thought/don't want to think?

Geoff


----------



## 113016

nicholsong said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the Biscay routes do they put MHs next to 40t trucks?
> 
> I have been trying do work out how they can possible restrain the trucks - we used to do it for cars on the Bristol Freighters flying cross-channel, but I doubt the efficacy for trucks.
> 
> The reason I say this is that when the ship hits the bottom of a trough the suspension of the truck will compress, maybe onto the stops, and from then on the only compression can be onto the tyres which would tend to flatten(obloid) them and possibly loosening the restraining chains.
> 
> Is my reasoning correct?
> 
> What tension do they put on the chains for a 40t truck in a Force 10? What tension can the tie-down points take?
> 
> I would want a lot of re-assurance (and Insurance - has anyone checked their policy fo damage on a ferry) before I parked my MH next to an HGV going across Biscay.
> 
> Geoff
> 
> 
> 
> Geoff, Bf usually always chain down trucks, they use chain and bottle screws, tightened by hand. Sometimes the chains do drop off, usually due to the trucks trailer loosing some air, and the suspension dropping, then loosening the chain tension.
> I have seen this happen many times, and also I have been on a couple of ferry's when this has happened and then the trucks slide around, resulting in considerable damage to the trucks involved.
> Not a pretty sight!
> 
> edit
> I think you will find that the ferry company insure for this, but it must be sorted out with the Load Master prior to unloading!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Graham
> 
> Thanks. So I was about right about the chains on trucks.
> 
> Do they put the MHs next to the trucks? And do they restrain the MHs and vans, 4WD, cars etc.?
> 
> Geoff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a lower deck, down by the bilges, the trucks go down in pairs by a lift. This area is just for trucks, BUT trucks also go on other decks and there is or can be a mix of different vehicles, depending on volume of each type.
> I have never seen any other type of vehicle chained down. I don't see how they could do it without damage!
> The trucks tend to slide more on wet decks, not forgetting the decks get wet, when loading wet vehicles in the rain.
> Outside decks are more prone to sliding trucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Graham
> 
> Thanks again for info.
> 
> We did all four wheels. Do the ferries do all wheels on the traction unit and the trailers?
> 
> Geoff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geoff, they chain down the chassis, not the wheels, hence, when the suspension drops, the chains drop off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Graham
> 
> So it is the chassis - different system from ours with cars..
> 
> I am learning a lot - thanks.
> 
> If I took my MH I think I might restrain mine myself - so if there were a bump with another vehicle I could prove mine had not moved.
> 
> Are we having a discussion that has been aired elsewhere or has nobody thought/don't want to think?
> 
> Geoff
Click to expand...

Geoff
I don't think they would let you do it yourself!
edit
I think you will find, that if you do exactly as they say (the loaders or Load Master) then it is their responsibility and their insurance. Any other way would lead to complications!


----------



## nicholsong

Grath said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the Biscay routes do they put MHs next to 40t trucks?
> 
> I have been trying do work out how they can possible restrain the trucks - we used to do it for cars on the Bristol Freighters flying cross-channel, but I doubt the efficacy for trucks.
> 
> The reason I say this is that when the ship hits the bottom of a trough the suspension of the truck will compress, maybe onto the stops, and from then on the only compression can be onto the tyres which would tend to flatten(obloid) them and possibly loosening the restraining chains.
> 
> Is my reasoning correct?
> 
> What tension do they put on the chains for a 40t truck in a Force 10? What tension can the tie-down points take?
> 
> I would want a lot of re-assurance (and Insurance - has anyone checked their policy fo damage on a ferry) before I parked my MH next to an HGV going across Biscay.
> 
> Geoff
> 
> 
> 
> Geoff, Bf usually always chain down trucks, they use chain and bottle screws, tightened by hand. Sometimes the chains do drop off, usually due to the trucks trailer loosing some air, and the suspension dropping, then loosening the chain tension.
> I have seen this happen many times, and also I have been on a couple of ferry's when this has happened and then the trucks slide around, resulting in considerable damage to the trucks involved.
> Not a pretty sight!
> 
> edit
> I think you will find that the ferry company insure for this, but it must be sorted out with the Load Master prior to unloading!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Graham
> 
> Thanks. So I was about right about the chains on trucks.
> 
> Do they put the MHs next to the trucks? And do they restrain the MHs and vans, 4WD, cars etc.?
> 
> Geoff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a lower deck, down by the bilges, the trucks go down in pairs by a lift. This area is just for trucks, BUT trucks also go on other decks and there is or can be a mix of different vehicles, depending on volume of each type.
> I have never seen any other type of vehicle chained down. I don't see how they could do it without damage!
> The trucks tend to slide more on wet decks, not forgetting the decks get wet, when loading wet vehicles in the rain.
> Outside decks are more prone to sliding trucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Graham
> 
> Thanks again for info.
> 
> We did all four wheels. Do the ferries do all wheels on the traction unit and the trailers?
> 
> Geoff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geoff, they chain down the chassis, not the wheels, hence, when the suspension drops, the chains drop off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Graham
> 
> So it is the chassis - different system from ours with cars..
> 
> I am learning a lot - thanks.
> 
> If I took my MH I think I might restrain mine myself - so if there were a bump with another vehicle I could prove mine had not moved.
> 
> Are we having a discussion that has been aired elsewhere or has nobody thought/don't want to think?
> 
> Geoff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geoff
> I don't think they would let you do it yourself!
> edit
> I think you will find, that if you do exactly as they say (the loaders or Load Master) then it is their responsibility and their insurance. Any other way would lead to complications!
Click to expand...

Graham

You are probably correct.

After the discussion, and knowing how bad the weather in the Bay of Biscay can be, being on the edge of the Continental Shelf, I think I will take the risk of my weight and liver and saunter down through France. 

Geoff


----------



## blondel

You lot have just about put me off now!!

Just be aware you will have given me many sleepless nights between now and April  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## 113016

blondel said:


> You lot have just about put me off now!!
> 
> Just be aware you will have given me many sleepless nights between now and April  :lol:  :lol:


You will be OK, the weather will have calmed down by then and the ships are much larger than the previous generation and have excellent stabilisers!
I would have no hesitation in going myself, EXCEPT for the price  
I would use LD to Gijon!, smaller ferry, and half the price!
Enjoy and don't worry, that was worse case!

edit.
Sorry if it did put anybody off using the ferry, that was not the intention. We were just talking about what can happen in rare, extreme conditions. The cases that I talked about, happened on previous generation smaller ferries!
In fact, these happened on Portsmouth/Caen


----------



## blondel

Grath said:


> blondel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lot have just about put me off now!!
> 
> Just be aware you will have given me many sleepless nights between now and April  :lol:  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be OK, the weather will have calmed down by then and the ships are much larger than the previous generation and have excellent stabilisers!
> I would have no hesitation in going myself, EXCEPT for the price
> I would use LD to Gijon!, smaller ferry, and half the price!
> Enjoy and don't worry, that was worse case!
> 
> edit.
> Sorry if it did put anybody off using the ferry, that was not the intention. We were just talking about what can happen in rare, extreme conditions. The cases that I talked about, happened on previous generation smaller ferries!
> In fact, these happened on Portsmouth/Caen
Click to expand...

Thanks - I feel better now. 8)


----------



## nicholsong

blondel said:


> You lot have just about put me off now!!
> 
> Just be aware you will have given me many sleepless nights between now and April  :lol:  :lol:


T'was I that 'started the hare' about vehicle restraint. My apologies if I frightened you.

I was interested in the methods they use because of my combined knowledge of what we did on the air ferry and how vessels perform at sea.

For those routes and the infrequency of sailings I would ensure that I had cancellation insurance, because unlike Dover-Calais they cannot just put you on a next day's sailing when the weather calms down.

Geoff


----------



## blondel

nicholsong said:


> For those routes and the infrequency of sailings I would ensure that I had cancellation insurance, because unlike Dover-Calais they cannot just put you on a next day's sailing when the weather calms down.
> 
> Geoff


Does anyone know where you can get JUST cancellation insurance? Please.


----------



## suedew

Looking forward to our trip in March, hope weather has settled by then. Will be doing the frozen stuff in fridge bit, find it better to cool fridge and freezer compartment on gas, just seems quicker and more efficient, will be on site with leccy hookup for 3 days before we go though so think i might be overruled on the gas bit.
We got free meals on the deal we booked, need to check if it is just evening meal or if breakfast is included, will be taking cereal bars and water but not sure what else, such a pity we cant go and use the van facilities.

sue


----------



## nicholsong

blondel said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those routes and the infrequency of sailings I would ensure that I had cancellation insurance, because unlike Dover-Calais they cannot just put you on a next day's sailing when the weather calms down.
> 
> Geoff
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where you can get JUST cancellation insurance? Please.
Click to expand...

I cannot answer your Q re Cancellation Only, but I suspect it might be worth taking out Annual Travel Insurance

We have Annual for EU which covers most things for two of us, aged 71 and 54 for 220 pounds with worldwideinsure.com .They are brokers but issue the Schedule in their own name (so I expect they have a LLoyd's binder.)

I am fairly well up on insurance contracts and this one looks quite good to me. Even covered us for our recent skiing trip.

The reason why policies covering multiple risks are proportionally cheaper is that there is little chance of them paying out on all risks covered in the same year.

I hope this helps.

Geoff


----------



## blondel

Thanks for the advice but my husband's health means that we cannot get annual cover at all. Nor can we get cover (at any price) for America which is why we are going to Spain with the van rather than a cruise up the Amazonriver and the Caribbean.  8) 8) 
Not too sure how I feel about that - I love the van but.......
So, like others I suspect, we rely on the reciprical health scheme when in Europe. 
Have made the name of the river continuous to stop the irritating link.
The cruise was NOT on offer on that site. 
:twisted: :evil: :?


----------



## nicholsong

blondel said:


> Thanks for the advice but my husband's health means that we cannot get annual cover at all. Nor can we get cover (at any price) for America which is why we are going to Spain with the van rather than a cruise up the Amazonriver and the Caribbean.  8)  8)
> Not too sure how I feel about that - I love the van but.......
> So, like others I suspect, we rely on the reciprical health scheme when in Europe.
> Have made the name of the river continuous to stop the irritating link.
> The cruise was NOT on offer on that site.
> :twisted: :evil: :?


Pat

Sorry to hear about your husbands health restricting you.

Re insurance, for either Cancellation or Annual travel you could consider just insuring yourself as that would cover the ferry being cancelled and it would cover cancellation if you or your husband, as a close relative were ill, although maybe not if it were a pre-existing condition as I do not know if you have to declare that for relatives.

Just an idea.

Geoff


----------



## wug

Have you tried phoning a specialist broker? Sometimes professional advice works best.


----------



## onnilucky

As you leave the jetty and turn left to head out of the harbour, give a wave to HMS Defender on your left and if I see you I'l wave back.
Don't worry about the weather, I've been over to 47.5 degrees  and we still came upright again. 
I won't tell you about the damage or you may worry.
Have a great time.


----------



## nicholsong

onnilucky said:


> As you leave the jetty and turn left to head out of the harbour, give a wave to HMS Defender on your left and if I see you I'l wave back.
> Don't worry about the weather, I've been over to 47.5 degrees  and we still came upright again.
> I won't tell you about the damage or you may worry.
> Have a great time.


47.5 degrees - that is a good stabilisation check 

Lead keel or pig-iron?

Some yachts have done 360 degrees - but not many catamarans 

Geoff


----------



## lucylocket

*Brittany*

Take something to eat the prices are stupid


----------



## alphadee

We have crossed a few times, in calm and rough conditions. We have not had a problem with the fridge/freezer...everything has stayed cold/frozen. We ALWAYS take our travel kettle into the cabin, along with the makings of tea and coffee, cup a soup etc. and have never had a problem plugging it in or boiling it (using a continental adapter which we also use for charging iPad etc). The cabins on the ship are fine...you can adjust the heating/air conditioning to suit your liking. The showers in the en suites are excellent..hot and powerful, and they provide shower gel and towels. 
As for food, apart from the a la carte restaurant (which is excellent for a treat), there is a shop where you can buy various meals, casserole type things, pasta dishes etc to microwave yourself and eat anywhere on the ship. I think they were about 4/5 euros. Also a pizza/ salad cafe on the top deck which did a hot dish of the day, which again you can eat where you like. Prices here were about 5/6/7 euros. 
There is free wifi in some areas of the ship, but not in cabins. 
Hope this information helps. We are booked on Santander to Portsmouth on 20th February...hope it's not cancelled!


----------

